# Buying a light for Aquarium at a Hydroponics Store



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi all, question here, would it be worth it to buy a lighting setup at a hydroponics store or to just get a fixture from the lfs for a planted aquarium?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

GuppiesAndBetta said:


> Hi all, question here, would it be worth it to buy a lighting setup at a hydroponics store or to just get a fixture from the lfs for a planted aquarium?


Light or the bulb?

Also consider Home improvement stores as well. Sometimes cheaper pending design you can live with.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

There is a hydroponics store near my place... Ameek bought a light from there so give him a shout about it... he may have some feedback

www.grownhydro.com


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you're going to go to a hydroponics shop, the only suitable lighting is going to be T5HO. 

Works well and is pretty cheap. I bought a single bulb T5HO fixture (24") for $35 with a bulb, ballast and cords (even had a switch on it). The bulb is a 6500K one too.


----------



## noved (Jul 14, 2009)

I have bought one 54" sunblaster ballast and their 6400k bulbs for $40. No reflector but still a good deal if you want to diy up a setup under a canopy or something. I do however buy all my replacement bulbs from my local HP store. $15 for a 54" 6400k plant bulb is a pretty good deal. I can show you what they do for my tank if you want.


----------

